# Nicotine advice



## Ravynheart (23/6/15)

Hello, I'm having a weird experience and need some advice 
I've been using my kangertech subtank and since I've been using it, I get a very sharp nicotine buzz after three puffs (using 6mg) which never happened this fast before with my old atty. Is this normal and do I need to decrease my nicotine? I'm planning to get a DIY eliquid kit around the 6th of July and this will affect my dilution planning if I need to decrease to 3mg.
All advice and opinions welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (23/6/15)

I'm sure your subtank is more efficient delivering the nicotine than your older tank and that's why you get the buzz.
You are correct. Lower the nic and test the waters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (23/6/15)

TylerD said:


> I'm sure your subtank is more efficient delivering the nicotine than your older tank and that's why you get the buzz.
> You are correct. Lower the nic and test the waters.


Yip, I've gone down from using 6mg to 3mg from going from my kayfun to my subtank.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ravynheart (23/6/15)

Ah that's good. I was starting to get worried that it was just me because it makes me feel like I'm going to fall over

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## nemo (23/6/15)

If you need to lower your nic on the DIY kit its easy, I am not sure what you are using to calculate for your recipe but all that will happen is you will use less nic base and more pg/vg and save yourself some money. Just remember to update your recipes with the new target strength 

As for the nic buzz again not sure what you were using. In my experience, my Kayfun is running at about 1.5 ohm and the Lemo is .4 and there is no way I will vape the Lemo wide open first thing in the morning and not have "nicotine buzz" if I do. I usually start the day on the kayfun on the way to work, on the way home I am on the lemo wide open and laughing at the strange looks I get on the highway.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (23/6/15)

I get this a lot, and it usually coincides with me getting some awesome new vape gear 
I tend to overdo it a bit in these cases 

Yes you can drop your nic level but the downside to that is that will need to vape more often (and by extension will use more juice). I find that once I get over the honeymoon phase with a new setup I vape slightly less using the same nic and it all works out. Even just going down to 6mg (from 12 where I started) I now vape about 15ml a day to keep up - and I normally don't get a nicotine buzz 

Best would be to test it out before committing to a lower nic level and mixing up 10L of juice that way 

Everyone is different, and so it will depend on your personal needs

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (24/6/15)

You don't need to lower you nic to half. Just lower it to 4mg. There are calculators out there to calculate how much you have to add to take it from 6mg to 4mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christopher (24/6/15)

The more wattage and less resistance that you are using it is more likely that you will be getting richer, denser vapor which will lead to higher nicotine absorption, I agree, lower it to 4 -4.5 and see how it goes, if that is still too strong you can add more VG/PG to your mix and test it out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/6/15)

your new gear delivered vapour much more effectively.... more flavour, clouds and such more nicotine.

if you want get some dolly varden (VG) and slightly dilute your juices. add 1/4 plain vg to the juice and try and see if that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart (24/6/15)

@shaunnadan I can definitely taste the drastically improved flavour. Going to get my hands on the dolly varden and give that a go. Should help until I get my DIY eliquid kit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (24/6/15)

Does the additional airflow not play a big part as well? 
Even standing and breathing as deeply as one would vape those makes me light headed! Had the same feeling on 6mg on an arctic. And obviously the higher the power the worse the rush! 
So advisable to have different nic levels in different devices?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ravynheart (24/6/15)

Got the dolly varden! It makes a significant difference! Also, I bought my DIY eliquid kit from Skyblue tonight. Hopefully here Friday.  so excited!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## deepest (24/6/15)

I was using 12mg on my older kit had to drop to 6mg with my subtank. Found my self feeling very lightheaded after vaping a bit on the 12mg.


----------

